# Moving from London to Rome



## valentinam (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm an Italian, living in London since 1998 and now moving back to Rome.
Am looking for a van to drive from London to Rome so that I can move all my stuff (loads of books, mucis, clothing, mirrors, pics and kitchen stuff).
Does anyone know a good solution? I have looked into van rentals but they are very expensive and they don't allow pick up and drop off in different locations.
I have also received a few quotes from international movers but most of them are sky high expensive.
ANy suggestions would help.
Thanks a lot.
Ciao


----------

